# Few more of my animal friends



## byerssusan (Oct 10, 2011)

Just wanted to share a few more friends of mine. We have 3 Burros, a bloodhound, chickens, minature goats 2, 3 rabbits, tortoise, and cat. Here are a few


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Oct 10, 2011)




----------



## Turtulas-Len (Oct 10, 2011)

Nice pics, Do all burros have that black stripe on their side? I did a job at a NIH facility years ago and their burros had that stripe, but I thought it was something that they had done to them, there were a lot of different looking animals there. Len


----------



## byerssusan (Oct 10, 2011)

??Len?? said:


> Nice pics, Do all burros have that black stripe on their side? I did a job at a NIH facility years ago and their burros had that stripe, but I thought it was something that they had done to them, there were a lot of different looking animals there. Len



Actually it's a cross that is on every burro/donkeys back. Here is a little better pic maybe you can see it better. Pretty awesome really. I believe there is somthing biblical on the matter if I am not mistaken. Something ..can't remember right now. Any ole how it's pretty cool.


----------

